# cyperus helferi vs. vallisneria for el-natural tanks



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I like the look of the long strap-like, grassy background plants. I know vallisneria is a tried and true plant that works well in el natural tanks. In fact I might say it works too well -- I once had jungle val that rapidly dominated a small tank, and was a nightmare to pull up later (roots throughout the entire substrate). [Rookie mistake putting jungle vals in a 2.5 gallon, I know.] So my little experience with vals suggests they can be invasive to a fault.

I noticed cyperus helferi recently and I like its looks. Anyone have experience with it in an el-natural tank? Does it grow well without lots of fert dosing/CO2 injection? Is it invasive? Or does it barely cling to life in an el-natural tank?

If anyone has strong feelings either way of vals vs. cyperus I'd love to hear them. Thanks!

P.S. I should mention this is for a 40 gallon breeder tank.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Cyperus helferi is a nice looking plant, but it needs strong light and CO2 to really do well IME. It also takes forever to really establish itself. I've never tried it in an El naturale type setup, but I don't think it would do that well.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

I'll let you know...I've got both going in my NPT tank right now. You can follow my journal.

Also, there is an old thread that lists the plants that people had working well in NPT tanks. C. helfleri was on there.


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks guaiac, I value your input. That massive tank in your basement is awe inspiring. 

Jon, yes indeed your new journal did not escape my eye  . I'm following it closely - I'll be at that stage in a few weeks hopefully. You picked a lot of the same plants I'm considering!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I have Cyperus helferi doing well in my 33 gal modified natural tank with 2 x 65 watt lights (and limited morning sunlight), soil under eco-complete. I rarely fertilize and do not have CO2 injection. I do dose with Excel, but not consistently. I planted 3 C. helferi in there and they are very robust, leaves about 2 feet long. I completely redid the tank a few weeks ago and discovered a baby plant about a foot tall. I have since had a heater overheat the tank and I'm dealing with the consequences now. A bit of algae on the old leaves, but nothing major. The crowns and new leaves are still very healthy.

Oh yeah, it did take 2 - 3 months for it to initially adjust to my tank. It just did virtually nothing at that time - didn't grow, didn't die off. Once established its seems quite hardy and it is a very striking plant.


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Catherine, as always I love your detailed replies. Thanks much! 

So it sounds like it's a bit of a slow grower in your tank? Maybe I'll put it in the same category as crypts - i.e. great accent plant, but not necessarily something to be relied on for sucking up excess nutrients or rapidly filling space...


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, once it becomes established it grows well, but rather slowly. It's not about to be rushed to fill in a space. I have floaters to deal with the excess nutrients, so that's not a concern to me. I think your categorizing is just about perfect. It's a focal point, not a worker.

I like it in part because my timid angelfish loves the long strands. She'll stay near the front feeling "invisible" because she's among the leaves. I can see her clearly, but I'm not about to tell her that.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

re: 1st post - I have jungle val in my 46g and am afraid it will take over. It's starting to sprout in several places now. I think I may just hack the original bunch out and see if that slows the juvies any.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

cs_gardener said:


> I like it in part because my timid angelfish loves the long strands. She'll stay near the front feeling "invisible" because she's among the leaves. I can see her clearly, but I'm not about to tell her that.


Yep. That's what those vertical stripes (at least in wild angels) are for.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I grew _C. helferi_ in barely above 1 wpg of T8 lighting and it did just fine. I must say, though, that that tank had pressurized co2 injection.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

With the Val it is best to remove the little plants and let the big ones stay. Once Val gets going, it can take over a tank quickly, but Val always sells well. Just look at the prices people want and get for it on AquaBid.


----------

